# Have: Some Blood Angels Want: $$$, Grey Knights, Orks



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

Well, more than just a handful, but not a whole lot. Just got back into Orks and I've got my Grey Knights so I don't really need another Marine army. Condition will be noted. 

What I've got:

Blood Angels Codex
Dark Angels Sergeant (partially painted BA colors)
Dante (primed, axe replaced with sword, pistol replaced with grenade)
Pieced together Chaplain/Reclusiarch (painted)
4 Missile Launchers (3 primed, 1 painted)
1 Bolter marine (painted, was for accompanying the missiles)
10 Assault Marines (5 painted/based, 5 partially painted)
9 Death Company (pieced together from various Space Marine, Grey Knight, Dark Angel and Blood Angel bits. 1 Power Fist/Bolt Pistol, 8 Chainswords/Bolt Pistols. 2 painted, 3 partially painted, 2 primed, 2 not primed)

Wants:

Cash is king.
Grey Knights (depends on what you have)
Orks (again, depends)

I also have the bits to make 5 more Assault Marines, just needs legs.

Shipping is to U.S. ONLY (from Washington state) unless you're paying a bit of extra shipping to the UK. Would like to sell as a whole lot but offer on what you're interested in. Price is offer, but please be reasonable. Pics on request.


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

Bump


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Pics? I have 2 sets of AoBR orks I might be willing to trade, a little short on cash as of now though... Honestly I would just post on ebay its the best way to do this if you just want cash.


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

I don't have the time nor desire to wait on Ebay. Don't have any experience using it.
I'd prefer to sell directly to someone and communicate through the deal.


----------

